# LED evening wear



## Solscud007 (Oct 28, 2009)

I saw this at the Chicago museum of science and industry.

It is a dress made up of LEDs. the LEDs blink and make the light pattern change.


----------



## Moonshadow (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, but it's all flood and no throw . . . :nana:


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 28, 2009)

I wants a pair of LED pants and maybe a jacket you didn't happen to see that did you?

On a more serious note I wonder where they get their LED's from.

One more thing where does the women hide the power supply...humm


----------



## Jay R (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a pair of cufflinks with 3mm white LED's built into them running off a couple of tiny button cells. Not quite the same scale but it keeps up my reputation ( of being wierd about lights ) at work.


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 28, 2009)

Moonshadow said:


> Yeah, but it's all flood and no throw . . . :nana:




Yep all form and no function. Like most things women wear.


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 28, 2009)

Jay R said:


> I have a pair of cufflinks with 3mm white LED's built into them running off a couple of tiny button cells. Not quite the same scale but it keeps up my reputation ( of being wierd about lights ) at work.



we definitely need a picture of that


----------



## strinq (Oct 28, 2009)

And then there was a short circuit...


----------



## Illum (Oct 28, 2009)

don't spill wine on it, and don't even consider machine wash medium and tumble dry high...

heck, I don't think you can dry wash that either:thinking:


----------



## kyhunter1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Short circuit...!


----------



## Radiophile (Oct 28, 2009)

Moonshadow said:


> Yeah, but it's all flood and no throw . . . :nana:



Doesn't that depend on who's wearing it? :naughty:


----------



## post tenebras (Oct 28, 2009)

Does it have built in speakers to play the Disneyland Electrical Parade theme?


----------



## ninjaboigt (Oct 28, 2009)

everybody should wear one of these when crossing the street. a 3 piece for men of course


----------



## pipspeak (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe the power is supplied using the electrical properties of the sweat created by the massive amount of heat those emitters must give off.


----------



## paintballdad (Oct 28, 2009)

Vasectomies will become obsolete once they come out with the "Galaxy Boxer Shorts" for men.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, I remember this chick! She LED me ON....


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 28, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Hey, I remember this chick! She LED me ON....




No you didn't just go there. :laughing:

Hey who said blonds couldn't be very bright?


----------



## Th232 (Oct 28, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> One more thing where does the women hide the power supply...humm



Honey, does my butt look big in this?


----------



## fiorano (Nov 13, 2009)

*24,000 LED dress*

Something for your little lady to wear to the next rave:






Video with the lights doing their thing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX9FOGFxN9A&feature=player_embedded

More info: http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/11/led-dress/


----------



## paintballdad (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: 24,000 LED dress*

Already been discussed in this thread.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/246738

Mods will probably shut this one down and merge it with the one above.


----------



## fiorano (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: 24,000 LED dress*

Shoot, sorry for the re-post. I searched first before posting but came up with nothing. 
My bad. :mecry:


----------

